

Ask HN: SQLAlchemy for Java? - jmtulloss

I have used SQLAlchemy extensively and love it. Now I find myself a stranger in a strange land and I was wondering if anybody knew of a similarly awesome database abstraction toolkit for Java.<p>Thanks!
======
srnm
I can recommend carbonado, <http://carbonado.sourceforge.net/> , if you don't
want/need a full ORM, and prefer something similar to activerecord. It doesn't
hide the relational model, and has just the right level of abstraction with a
nice to use API.

<http://jdbi.org/> is an even lighter weight wrapper over JDBC.

If you need a full-featured ORM then <http://www.hibernate.org/>, or another
JPA implementation, perhaps <http://www.eclipse.org/eclipselink/> or
<http://www.datanucleus.org/> are worth a look.

------
marketer
The best you'll find is hibernate -- <http://www.hibernate.org/> . It's not
exactly like SQLAlchemy because Java is statically typed, but it's better than
using the Java db layer directly.

